# stevens pass/ Dec 1rst



## Ale_Capone (Aug 26, 2007)

I'd like to schedule a little outing for this coming saturday am. Could be the first of many.

The plan. meet up at the pass at 8 am. on the north side of hwy 2 in the stevens parking lot. gear up, and head up to heather/skyline ridge. 

Anyone is welcome what ever your experiance or fitness level. all you will need is proper touring gear, and a beacon, shovel, and probe. We will discuss and plan the day according to conditions and experiance level. 

The current forecast makes it look like there should be some interesting new storm layers to look at. plus, the clearing we are going through is leaving everything from glazed ice to a foot or more of surface hoar... 

I'd like to keep it a small group for the sake of safety. please rsvp if possible.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey Ale, if you could push to Sunday, I'm probably.

BTW, I'm jgusa on the splitboard forum.


----------



## Ale_Capone (Aug 26, 2007)

Right on man. I posted this on Splitboard as well.

I'm hopping to go out on sunday as well. Maybe just a bit more motivated of a day then saturday depending what the weather and conditions say. 

we can discuss sat eve...


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

There's a possibility I could on Satuday....the only problem is I have a black tie event with the lady friend Friday night that could go pretty late, I'm not sure she'll be super happy I'd be planning on leaving early Saturday morning (especially since she's just coming back from Costa Rica Friday), but hey it's winter she knew what she was getting herself into when we started dating haha.


----------



## Ale_Capone (Aug 26, 2007)

whichever..

I'm not planning to do anything huge on sunday. Prolly just build on saturdays finds on heather. prolly be a better day for riding too.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Ale, 
I'd love to but got to work this weekend. Have fun out there.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

If you're planning on going Sunday then as well, I'm in.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

So how was it ya bastards? Any pics??? I have to live vicariously through others this season evidently...


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

I ended up heading to Baker Sunday instead, they got something like 24" in 24 hours. Here's my teaser for ya, Kill.....


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh that looks fucking nice. I miss snow...


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> Oh that looks fucking nice. I miss snow...


Is it really that bad in CO again?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Worse than last year if you can believe. There is actually some hope on the horizon, but I am not putting much stock in it at this point.


----------



## dyingfetus5b (Nov 2, 2012)

if anyone's going to baker anytime soon let me know!!!! i got gas money!!!


----------



## Ale_Capone (Aug 26, 2007)

schedule didn't work out for anybody for this...

ended up going out sat thru monday on the north side of 2..wasn't carrying a camera this weekend, but I'll see if I can find some media flaoting around the webz.

sat..

me and saign from splitboard met up with the duke of delridge and four more to make seven on skyline ridge... dropped dark bowl and the talus field was dangeroulsy open. 5 out of seven ended up in holes. it was like a game of wahck a mole with heads poppin up hear and there. fortunate it was all laughs. then we road the south slopes off the same summit as happy and angry faces for some nice open pow turns. beauty day with some blue sky. 6-8"s ona soft crust.

sun... took two skiers up to the west side of lichtenberg... two laps of the same run killclimbs, hft, and ed and i had done when they where here.. now up to two feet on the crust. sickpow turns.. 

mon.. back to lichtenberg. again with the duke!! and another local trevor... went to the tippy top. now up to 3+ feet on the crust... so well bonded! yet, we manage to find the one cross loaded gulley off the top that ski cutting set off a class 2 soft slab that ran some distance. along the way it triggered several more loaded spots to join the fun... wiping out some of our upper skin track. it could have carried and or buried. 

while we where cutting with the assupmtion somethng could happen, I still feel a little dirty for starting such a big slide. suspect what happened was rising temps chasing us up the hill caused the pow we where climbing in to become a little more cohesive. 

lessons... the danger was on east slopes... that includes the east side of our south facing gulley. cross loading would have been simular in the south facing gullies on heather ridge... aka diving board and the such. 


but more important.. another reinforcemant of how bad of an idea it is to follow someone else skin track.! if anyone had been following us, it could have been a situation.

today, watch it rain, wait for new snowboards to show up.
tomorrow, do a penance of a day of lift served for my sins.


----------

